# Hannah is easily distracted!



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

There were quite a few people at the park today so I tried working on Hannah's focus command but got this really funny video instead. :biggrin:

YouTube - Easily Distracted


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

LMBO!!! That is so cute and funny <3


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha! Thats too cute...she has good focus though! Thanks for posting!


----------

